# New to this site, sadly to need advice ?



## sincerity23 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi members,
im new to this petforums site. I am a staunch animal lover, respect, love and care for any/all animals welfare. I have a baby guinea-pig (house kept) indoors and so pampered. I have had guinea pigs for over 30 years. Know my stuff.
have an extremely urgent issue here, if any members on the Bird site, can help me with extreme urgency or point me in right direction I would be very much appreciated. 
I firstly, not sure how much I am allowed to say on here.
but basically, I am very perturbed and worried about the neighbours 2 domesticated birds in cage.
they been outside in garden in cage since last friday nite 8th April. have not been brought in at all. they been in hot sun, rain, bit windy, and no sheet/towel etc covered over cage at night. and we have had last nite a COLD nite. they no offence, well one of them noisy anyhow, but they out 24/7 I cannot sleep in morning, that not really the issue. Its their welfare, today twice caught a cat sat on the table where the cage is AND lashed out at one of the birds. then later it sat watching them on the lawn. 
the squaking seems to be getting more frantic and urgent, and they were used to human contact by talk etc. 
dont know what to do, im so so upset, keep going in my garden and talking to them, but im devastated.
want to know is this Normal, or not acceptable to be left out since last friday. should they be taken in nightly, or if not cage covered at night. there is a small cardboard box at bottom of cage (not plastic) for I guess cover of some sort ! ................ I cant seem this protecting the poor mites.
Any replies welcome. please assist me. I do not or never had birds, but as a staunch animal lover and keeper of other domesticated animal I worry for all animals welfare.
regards, very best wishes. sincerity23


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If you can...contact the RSPCA.You don't mention,are these parrotlike? Whatever they are they shouldn't have been put outside in this cold..next month maybe.
But it's not acceptable to allow a cat access,it will stress them to hell.The cold wind will kill them without shelter apart from the temperatures.And you say no shelter from rain?...all totally illegal under the 2006 Animal Welfare Act.
Report it as soon as you can...I know it's not easy with neighbours, but if you can't discuss it with them you have no choice.

And don't worry what you say on here...we're all straight talkers here.


----------



## sincerity23 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your honesty and advice. i may post apolite note to him, see if that resolves it, and they go back in safety and warmth in his property.
in total today/nite and two types cats watching. I cant keep physically shewing cats off its not really my problem or responsibility, he was in the house and not bothered, prob didnt even know the kerfuffle outside and noise.
ones a small green parrot or small parrot type, the other with him is a small lovebird. so lovely looking.
best wishes , kind regards.

Sincerity23


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Let us know...


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

sincerity23 said:


> Hi, thanks for your honesty and advice. i may post apolite note to him, see if that resolves it, and they go back in safety and warmth in his property.
> in total today/nite and two types cats watching. I cant keep physically shewing cats off its not really my problem or responsibility, he was in the house and not bothered, prob didnt even know the kerfuffle outside and noise.
> ones a small green parrot or small parrot type, the other with him is a small lovebird. so lovely looking.
> best wishes , kind regards.
> ...


Begger the quiet word or note, just ring the RSPCA up straight away, they don't tell on you. They (the owners) are probably fed up of the poor birds and are hoping something might happen to them. I've got two little parrotlets and leaving them outside in this weather would be cruel. If they had been next door to me I'm afraid I'd have been round there in the middle of the night and brought them in myself.


----------



## sincerity23 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello again,
May I thanks all posts to this unfortunate (and now possibly as I feel the worst has now come). thanks for all your honest assistance and being supportive at a horrendous time for me, not even the owner of the poor birds. I cannot say more on that, and wasnot in any position to ring anyone (sorry I cannot go into that) ! but feel now its silence is golden time.
I was ready to post note, this morning I nipped in garden before work and both quiet NOT SQUAKING ANYMORE, just sat there. come home tonight, - yep to my NOT amazement, they have gone. cage gone, they are kept in kitchen and I can usually hear them NOTHING ANYMORE.
Im so so sad and upset, feel physically sick. and if the worst has happened which I do think theyve passed over, may the persecutor NEVER think of buying more or any pets (I live next door) never experienced this before, and never want to again. I am in total tears tonight, please pray for them both.
going to put a prayer/message on RAINBOW BRIDGE - if you could reply and pray and keep them in your thoughts I would be very much appreciated. I am so glad ive found some honest friends on here.

I through this unfortunate advice and finding this website, I am also glad ive found you all. I will post when I can, and update how my cheeky baby guinea pig is going on (hes a house pig and pampered so much).
regards to you all, take care, very best wishes.

Sincerity23 x


----------

